# Accuair Controller Placement



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey hey!!!  I am looking for ideas on where to put my Switchspeed controller on my MK5. Cupholder area seems pretty popular I just dont want the cord all over the place. Pics and suggestions are welcomed :beer::beer:

PS save the search comments I search vortex like its my job:snowcool:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You can plug the cable in from the under side, so if it's laying flat the cord is easily hidden. I have the cable routed under the center console in my mk3. I've got about 18" of cable exposed so i can have the controller in my lap instead of in a stationary spot.


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah i was thinking that, im gonna do the best i can to not drill any holes in ANY visable areas


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Not sure if you've examined the controller, but on the underside on each corner there are 4 threads holes. You could very discretely screw it into your location of choice. The holes are barely bigger than a finishing nail if you're familiar with that.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Reynolds9k is the man :beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

awww :heart:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

mine was always in the ashtry/ashtray cubby. just drilled a small hole on the inside of the cubby (after removing the gear shift boot) and ran it in.problem is there really is not a good place to put the thing as it really needs to be used vertically. at least having it routed to the cubby gives it easy access -- and you can just close the door on it and its gone.


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

i did see the four holes on the back thats why it got my brain started on maybe making a plate to screw it into thats mounted to the car somewhere. I was considering mounting it between the steering column and the center console if it doesnt obstruct my leg. Such a simple concept I think I am overthinking this. If all else fails im gonna run it to my center console inside the armrest so I can tuck it away as needed. 

I did see someone molded it into their door near the window controls but I think it was MKIV


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Having the ability to hold it in your hand is very comforting when driving through unknown area's. Instead of having to reach forward you can bump up the pressure without taking your eyes off the road. 

But.. whatever. Doing a unique install is always cool. :beer:


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

The only thing I have to complain about, on the switchspeed that is, is there is no pancake option...unless I am a total nub


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

There is a pancake button. It's the very bottom button on the row that has the valve speeds. It goes 3,2,1..then a button with a dot on it (that's the program button) and then the one below it, the last one, is pancake down. You have to program your controller for it to work though. It needs programming because there is an option to have the vehicle pancake down on a timer or just dumpe all four until 0psi. Read the owners manual, it explains all the functions of the controller. You can even program specific valve cycle speeds.


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah sorry i meant up


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Yep, no all up button.. I wish it had that ability also.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> Having the ability to hold it in your hand is very comforting when driving through unknown area's. Instead of having to reach forward you can bump up the pressure without taking your eyes off the road.
> 
> But.. whatever. Doing a unique install is always cool. :beer:


thats why i went with the rocker, I can adjust my height looking at the road and it can be installed anywhere with OEM look


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I like the idea and look of the rocker switch, but not having the ability to adjust all four corners independently as well as not having the ability to drop the car down a few PSI on a super smooth road swayed me from not getting it. That, and i only had the money for Switchspeed.

With the rocker it's either all up, ride height, and all down, right?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> I like the idea and look of the rocker switch, but not having the ability to adjust all four corners independently as well as not having the ability to drop the car down a few PSI on a super smooth road swayed me from not getting it. That, and i only had the money for Switchspeed.
> 
> With the rocker it's either all up, ride height, and all down, right?


 you got 4 presets like the touchpad, including ALL DOWN when holding the down arrow and you can set individual corners by using the 2nd button, it's just more time consuming than touchpad but once you got everything configured like you want, you don't need to use the 2nd button :beer::thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

sounds complicated...maybe it's just because it's 5:45 and i have 15 minutes left before i go home.:laugh:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> sounds complicated...maybe it's just because it's 5:45 and i have 15 minutes left before i go home.:laugh:


to keep it short:

Touchpad is for those who like to mess around with the height with quick access buttons (raise front only, corners, etc) and like the touchpad design/look

Rocker is for the minimalist guys who just want to set presets easily and quickly without looking at the switch and have it look OEM

Correct me if im wrong guys :beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I never knew the rocker switch had more funtions that all up, height, all down. I figured it was just 3 positions. I guess i didn't do much homework haha! 

Personally i really like the rocker switch as far as aesthetics goes. Easily hidden and can easily be fitted to look mostly OEM.


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

Me neither!! Thanks for that info man I think its gonna be an eye opener to many. Rocker is growing on me. Switchspeed was my ECO friendly accuair purchase


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> There is a pancake button. It's the very bottom button on the row that has the valve speeds. It goes 3,2,1..then a button with a dot on it (that's the program button) and then the one below it, the last one, is pancake down. You have to program your controller for it to work though. It needs programming because there is an option to have the vehicle pancake down on a timer or just dumpe all four until 0psi. Read the owners manual, it explains all the functions of the controller. You can even program specific valve cycle speeds.


Airouts on a Timer? WHAT!? i heard about the adjustable valve speeds but i never heard of this. pretty dope. 


And to maybe help, why not just put a tiny piece of velcro somewhere and another on the back of the controller. Sounds kinda ghetto i realize but think about it the only time youll have it off the velcro is when your driving and no one will see it. Just my 2cents. Nice, simple, easy, the astronauts used it for a reason :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

kilimats said:


> thats why i went with the rocker, I can adjust my height looking at the road and it can be installed anywhere with OEM look


rocker FTW!!! I think your the only other person that I've heard of getting it.
Plus I wired in a switchbox for the times I want to play.:laugh:


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

My mk4... And no I will not hit switches by accident lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

That is actually quite interesting where you mounted the controller...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, some nice mounting methods going on in here.

The Rocker Switch is less popular since it's so simple looking but believe me, the system is extremely advanced. It works REALLY well and has the same number of presets as the Touch Pad setup. Plus you can always pickup a switch box and wire it in if you want independent corner control too.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, some nice mounting methods going on in here.
> 
> The Rocker Switch is less popular since it's so simple looking but believe me, the system is extremely advanced. It works REALLY well and has the same number of presets as the Touch Pad setup. Plus you can always pickup a switch box and wire it in if you want independent corner control too.


Rocker switch DO have independent corner control though, you just have to press a bit more button everytime


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

DoctorDoctor said:


> That is actually quite interesting where you mounted the controller...


Me? Do you mean interesting in a good or bad way? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

smokedvr6 said:


> My mk4... And no I will not hit switches by accident lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang thats pretty clean i never thought of that! :thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Couple more for MKIV


DSC_0707 by KorayH, on Flickr


DSC_0706 by KorayH, on Flickr


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll have to post where I put mine :thumbup:

:sly:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

real interested in some inspiration :thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Since the title doesnt specify touchpad or rocker, i guess i'll whore the rocker 

more here: http://www.airsociety.net/forums/showthread.php/589-Accu-aired-MK4-TDI-stealth-mode-trunk


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

i thought i would bring this thread back from the dead to see if anyone else has pictures? id like to get some more ideas :thumbup::beer:


----------

